# Ravens at Eagles in HD



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

On CBS in HD tonight.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't know how it was for you guys, but I had a lot of pixellating and dropouts down here on the gulf coast. Don't know if it was the feed, the station or Comcast, but my other HD was fine.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There were some of the above on E* CBS HD East.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

MikeSoltis said:


> Don't know how it was for you guys, but I had a lot of pixellating and dropouts down here on the gulf coast. Don't know if it was the feed, the station or Comcast, but my other HD was fine.


Yea, what little I watched on E's CBS HD (I live in Vermont) had a lot of pixel breakup.


----------

